# Trialer in Halle a. d. Saale?



## Katze (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo.

Gibt es Trialer in Halle an der Saale?

Vielleicht kann man dort mal zwischen 1.7. und 5.7. zusammen trialen?!

Gruß
Denny


----------



## Katze (28. Juni 2009)

Hiermit nehme ich den Thread zurück!

Halle ist mir doch bisl zu weit. Ich war voreilig!

Am besten ignorieren oder löschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Februar 2014)

Monsterup. Gibt es welche hier in der Saalestadt?


----------



## clemenzer (9. Februar 2014)

Ja gibt welche, mit mir 8 !


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Februar 2014)

Echt? Trefft ihr euch regelmäßig?


----------



## clemenzer (9. Februar 2014)

Na klar.....heute wird auch getrialt.....


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Februar 2014)

Ich kann erst, wenn mein Vorbau wieder da ist und ich meine Prüfung am 26.02. absolviert habe. Welche Level sind denn vertreten? Ich selbst bin ja erst am Anfang, würd aber dennoch gern mal dazustoßen.


----------



## clemenzer (9. Februar 2014)

Na klar wenn du bock hast könnten wir mal radeln.......das level ist von blau bis rot (wettkampfklassen)


----------



## clemenzer (9. Februar 2014)

ich fahre grün


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Februar 2014)

Gibt es denn hier auch Wettkämpfe oder gar eine Halle, wo man trainieren kann? Mit Wettkampfklassen kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus bzw. ich weiß nicht, was die Farben bedeuten.


----------



## clemenzer (9. Februar 2014)

nee wir trialen auch nur draußen wir haben paar spots wo wir uns immer treffen......die farben sind leistungsstufen......weiß..blau...grün...rot...gelb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Februar 2014)

Aha. Danke. Gibt es denn noch einen "Weißen" so wie mich?


----------



## clemenzer (9. Februar 2014)

hab mir deine videos angesehen....denke du hast 2 konkurenten.....wie lange fährst du schon? was haste für ein bike bzw bikes?


----------



## clemenzer (9. Februar 2014)

nee 3 konkurenten hast du


----------



## sensiminded (9. Februar 2014)

Clemens ich dachte schon du warst der Foren Leichen Schänder... 
Also ich werde wohl dann zum Karstadt fahren. 

VG Alex


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Februar 2014)

clemenzer schrieb:


> hab mir deine videos angesehen....denke du hast 2 konkurenten.....wie lange fährst du schon? was haste für ein bike bzw bikes?



Ich habe, so wie in meinem Blog zu sehen, seit Kurzem ein Because Simple Trials 24''. Ich fahre seit Okt. letzten Jahres so ca. 2x die Woche, wenngleich ich jetzt schon seit dem 18. Januar nicht mehr auf diesem Rad saß. Ist auch das einzige, welches ich habe und da ich den Vorbau zum Eloxieren geschickt habe, ist es im Moment auch nicht fahrbereit.

Bei meiner Frage nach dem Können der Fahrer ging es mir weniger um Konkurrenz, als um gleiches Können. Klar ist es toll mit Leuten zu fahren, die viel mehr können als einer selbst aber trotzdem auch schön wenn welche dabei sind, die an den selben Hindernissen scheitern. 

Nico.


----------



## clemenzer (9. Februar 2014)

uhi so ein 24" würde ich gerne mal probe fahren.......konkurenten war nur aus sportlicher sicht gemeint keinesfalls abwertend oder der gleichen....na dann mach dein bike fit und dann gehts rund!

Was kennst du so für spots in halle bzw wo du immer so trialst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EchoPure (9. Februar 2014)

Hey Nico,

Schön wenn doch noch neue Fahrer dazu kommem.

Meld dich einfach wenn du Zeit hast.

Hier mal ein paar Anregungen (sind schon alter) : 

http://vimeo.com/search?q=kay+schwinzer

Grüße Kay


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Februar 2014)

clemenzer schrieb:


> Was kennst du so für spots in halle bzw wo du immer so trialst?



Naja.... ich kenn so das Übliche, wie ihr eben auch. Ich fahr immer am Thüringer Bahnhof auf dem Skateplatz. Kann man in meinen Videos sehen. 

Ich habe heut sogar Alex kennengelernt, als ich mit Frau und Kindern am Karstadt vorbei bin. Ich habe leider kein Watsup oder wie auch immer das heißt und würde dann einfach mal hier reinschreiben und fragen bzw. dann auch anrufen...

Nico.


----------



## Typhi (9. Februar 2014)

Jeah Frischfleisch, na dann Willkommen in der Interessengemeinschaft ;-)


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Februar 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> Jeah Frischfleisch, na dann Willkommen in der Interessengemeinschaft ;-)


So frisch bin ich nicht mehr mit meinen fast 34 Jahren. 



EchoPure schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/search?q=kay schwinzer



Zwar funktioniert der Link nicht aber ich bin ja fähig nach dem Namen manuell zu suchen. Von dem was ich gesehen habe, bin ich zutiefst beeindruckt*. Viele Spots kenn ich (Radkurier) und die Moves, die du in deinem Vid zeigst, habe ich dort auch schon gemacht... in meiner Imagination.

Probefahren meines Rades ist natürlich jederzeit möglich (so es denn mal fertig ist) wobei es sicher nicht so toll ist, wie all eure Räder. Hinten ist auch "nur" ne Hope mit 40 Einrastpunkten drin. Wenn ich dann vom Echo SL mit 108 lese, dann ist das schon ne andere Liga**

Nico.

*Auch davon, dass man mit solch dünnen beinen solche Moves hinbekommt. 

**Was mich heute auf der MTB Tour natürlich wieder hat grübeln lassen. Ich glaub ich bau die Hope bald ins MTB ein und bau mir mein Trial auf FFW um.


----------



## CSSMan (9. Februar 2014)

Hi Nico,

mutig mit 34 zu beginnen! Bist du gebürtiger Hallenser?
Denn Trial gibt es seit Anfang der 90er in Halle!

Gruß René


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Februar 2014)

CSSMan schrieb:


> Hi Nico,
> 
> mutig mit 34 zu beginnen! Bist du gebürtiger Hallenser?
> Denn Trial gibt es seit Anfang der 90er in Halle!
> ...



Jetzt hör mir doch auf mit mutig. Ich habe eh schon Komplexe ob meines hohen Alters als Beginner in diesem Sport.

Ich bin nicht aus Halle, sondern komm aus Brandenburg. Ich war hier auf dem Sportgymnasium und bin dann geblieben zum Studieren. Aus meiner Klasse hatten zwei Trial gemacht, Sebastian und Stefan, aber damals hatte mich das nicht wirklich interessiert. Jetzt bin ich aber voll geil drauf, weil es eben doch was anderes ist als mit dem RR von Halle auf den Brocken zu fahren.

Nico.


----------



## Typhi (9. Februar 2014)

Also Nico,

wegen des Alters musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Mein Bruder hat auch letztes Jahr erst angefangen und der ist 30 geworden  Es ist also alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## CSSMan (10. Februar 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> ... Aus meiner Klasse hatten zwei Trial gemacht, Sebastian und Stefan, aber damals hatte mich das nicht wirklich interessiert. ...



Hey Stefan kenne ich sehr gut, habe ihn zwar lange nicht mehr gesehen aber wir sind sehr viele Jahre gemeinsam gefahren.
Sebastian sagt mir gerade nix, gib mal eine nähre Beschreibung und Christian Rosenberger (oder ähnlich) müsste dir ja dann auch etwas sagen.

Ich für meinen Teil fahre seit ca. 1995 mit langer Unterbrechung mitte der 2000er und ich habe mir auch erst im Frühjahr 2013 wieder ein Rad gekauft.

Wie sind denn dein Fahrzeiten, du scheinst ja nicht weit vom Thühringer entfernt zu wohnen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Februar 2014)

Den Herrn Rosenberger (oder ähnlich) kenn ich auch noch. Den Nachnahmen von Sebastian weiß ich nicht mehr aber er hatte ein 1.0 Abi. 

Ich habe durch Frau 2Kinder und Studium + Arbeit keine geregelten Fahrzeiten, versuch aber unter der Woche mind. 2x und noch 1x am WE zu fahren. Wie gesagt, durch meine Abschlussprüfungen jetzt erstmal weniger. Ab April/Mai dann jeden Tag, wenn es geht.


----------



## clemenzer (12. Februar 2014)

Man ist nie zu alt...cool einer mehr der dann regelmäßig zeit hat!!! Viel Glück für deine Prüfung!! Na wunderbar wenn du spots kennst!!! Wir brauchen neue spots !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Februar 2014)

clemenzer schrieb:


> Wir brauchen neue spots !!



Ihr kommt doch aber aus Halle und fahrt schon so lange. Da solltet ihr doch schon alles kennen.


----------



## clemenzer (12. Februar 2014)

Na klar aber vllt gibts noch was unentdecktes


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Februar 2014)

clemenzer schrieb:


> Na klar aber vllt gibts noch was unentdecktes


Naja... da ich erst seit ca. 6 Monaten fahr, sind mir versteckte Spots noch nicht ins Auge gefallen. Ich meine aber, dass es in der Silberhöhe sehr viele schöne Sachen gibt.


----------



## Typhi (12. Februar 2014)

Dessen kannst du dir gewiss sein


----------



## Typhi (12. Februar 2014)

Wie lange brauchst du denn noch für die Bremse niconj? Ich und ein Kollege gehen am Sonntag radeln und ich behaute mal das noch ein paar mehr hallunken mitkommen werden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Februar 2014)

Naja... im Moment ist es wohl weniger die Bremse als der Zeitdruck. Ich habe am 26. meine erste Prüfung und muss noch so viel machen dafür. Die Bremse sollte vor dem WE gewässert und verbaut sein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Februar 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> Ich und ein Kollege gehen am Sonntag radeln



Bin am Start, wenn nicht alles ganz schief laufen sollte mit der Montage der HR-Bremse. Sagt mal bescheid wann und wo. WatsUp oder wie auch immer das heißt habe ich nicht.


----------



## clemenzer (13. Februar 2014)

Also wir gehen morgen(Freitag) trialen 13Uhr im Stadtpark!!


----------



## clemenzer (13. Februar 2014)

Sonntag würde ich dir bescheid geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Typhi (13. Februar 2014)

Schick uns doch einfach deine Handynummer, dann bekommen wir das sicherlich hin


----------



## EchoPure (14. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe das mein Rücken das am Sonntag mit macht.
Leider habe ich vergessen die Halter für die GoPro zu bestellen.

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Februar 2014)

EchoPure schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das mein Rücken das am Sonntag mit macht.
> Leider habe ich vergessen die Halter für die GoPro zu bestellen.
> 
> Bis Sonntag!



Je nach Uhrzeit sollte ich evtl. auch kommen können. Dann bring ich meine Kamera mit. Zwar keine GoPro aber eine Rollei 5s. Die macht ähnlich gute Bilder.

War schön heute und sehr... einschüchternd.


----------



## lucie (15. Februar 2014)

Wo findet das Ganze denn am Sonntag statt. Würde gern mal vorbeischauen, da ich gerade mal wieder in meiner alten Heimatstadt verweile. Bin absoluter Neuling und möchte einfach mal ein wenig zusehen und mir Tips abholen. 
Ort und Zeit gern auch per PN.
Würde mich freuen...


----------



## clemenzer (15. Februar 2014)

Kay im Stadtpark ist ein neues gap (2 abgesägte baumstämme)NICE [email protected] wenn der plan steht sagt einer von uns bescheid


----------



## EchoPure (15. Februar 2014)

Hey Clemens ,
lohnt sich das Gap ?
oder wollen wir uns am Karstadt treffen?

Und wann eigendlich?
Es soll gegen Abend regnen!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Februar 2014)

EchoPure schrieb:


> Hey Clemens ,
> lohnt sich das Gap ?



Lohnt sich nicht. Da komm ich ja garnicht hoch.


----------



## clemenzer (15. Februar 2014)

ich finde das echt cool....denke schon das es lohnt....bei mir ist noch gar nicht klar wann ich morgen kann...sage nochmal bescheid


----------



## clemenzer (15. Februar 2014)

üben üben üben


----------



## CSSMan (15. Februar 2014)

Ich fahr vormittag im Stadtpark, denk ab 9 oder 10 bis 11. Wer bock hat kommt.


----------



## clemenzer (15. Februar 2014)

ich werde so gegen 10 aufkreuzen


----------



## lucie (15. Februar 2014)

Stadtpark??? Welcher Park ist denn damit gemeint?


----------



## clemenzer (15. Februar 2014)

gegenüber vom envia gebäude magdburgerstr 52......das ist der stadtpark


----------



## EchoPure (15. Februar 2014)

Ich werde so gegen 11 uhr da sein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Februar 2014)

Ich leider nicht... Blöder Flohmarkt!


----------



## lucie (16. Februar 2014)

clemenzer schrieb:


> gegenüber vom envia gebäude magdburgerstr 52......das ist der stadtpark



Ahhhh, im Leninpark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Februar 2014)

Kennt jemand den Spot hinterm Rewe in der Liebenauer Str. Bei den Abrisshäusern. Hab ich heut entdeckt.


----------



## clemenzer (16. Februar 2014)

nee kenne ich nicht...sieht gut aus!!!


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Februar 2014)

clemenzer schrieb:


> nee kenne ich nicht...sieht gut aus!!!



Und für euch ist auch ein Gap von einem Block auf einen Anderen. Vielleicht 1,50m weit und 1,30 hoch.


----------



## clemenzer (16. Februar 2014)

wenn dein kind schläft brauchst du aber hinten auch ne scheibenbremse....weil die ist leise


----------



## clemenzer (16. Februar 2014)

uhi das klingt gut.....werd ich mal die woche nach der arbeit rum fahren....vllt hast ja auch zeit.....und kay hat urlaub


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Februar 2014)

Da es 3 Min. von meiner Wohnung entfernt ist, kann ich auch mal vorbeischnippen.


----------



## clemenzer (16. Februar 2014)

Na wunderbar ich melde mich


----------



## Typhi (16. Februar 2014)

Also ich kenne das nicht, wo genau soll das denn sein. Dann gehe ich da Morgen Vormittag fahren


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Februar 2014)

Ey! Ich habe die alleinigen Rechte.  Das ist bei der Hafenbahnstr. Wenn du diese von der Liebenauer Richtung Merseburger fährst, dann auf der linke Seite. Siehe Anhang, der rote Punkt markiert den Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemenzer (16. Februar 2014)

das ist dann hinter dem vw autohaus oder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Februar 2014)

clemenzer schrieb:


> das ist dann hinter dem vw autohaus oder?


Ja.


----------



## EchoPure (18. Februar 2014)

So wer ist denn alles am Sonntag dabei?

Und wo wollen wir uns treffen?

Grüße Kay


----------



## Typhi (18. Februar 2014)

Ich bin am Start! Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit riveufer oder Gruppenausflug nach Leipzig aufs trialgelände?


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Februar 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> Ich bin am Start! Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit riveufer oder Gruppenausflug nach Leipzig aufs trialgelände?


Och menno! Ich will auch raus! Riveufer klingt tatsächlich gut.


----------



## EchoPure (18. Februar 2014)

Dann komm doch mit.
Ich denke mal Leipzig fällt aus.
Außer Jonas bekommt nen Schlüssel. 
Rieveufer klingt nicht schlecht vorallem wegen dem Park weiter oben!
Vielleicht klappt ja der Treti noch mal.

Kann noch jemand mit Kamera kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSSMan (19. Februar 2014)

Ich verspreche nix, komme wenn dann mit Kamera


----------



## sensiminded (19. Februar 2014)

Kamera kann ich mitbringen. 

VG Alex


----------



## baschti (20. Februar 2014)

Halle... Da wollte ich auch schon immer mal zu Trialen anhalten - an wen muss ich mich denn da wenden bzw. wann / wo fahrt ihr denn 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## clemenzer (21. Februar 2014)

Einfach mal posten wann du lust hast in halle zu trialen! Es wird schon jemand reagieren


----------



## EchoPure (22. Februar 2014)

So wer Lust und Zeit hat kommt morgen um 11 uhr zur Eissporthalle.
Parkplatz ist direkt davor. 

Grüße Kay


----------



## clemenzer (22. Februar 2014)

TRIALSESSION!!!


----------



## EchoPure (24. Februar 2014)

So, wenn noch wer Zeit und Lust hat.

Norm und ich treffen uns morgen gegen 12 uhr im Stadtpark.


----------



## bo-ph-mondeo (5. März 2014)

So ,wollte auch mal Hallo sagen!!! Damit ich nicht immer über meinen Bruder die Trialtermine erfragen muss!!!


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2014)

bo-ph-mondeo schrieb:


> So ,wollte auch mal Hallo sagen!!! Damit ich nicht immer über meinen Bruder die Trialtermine erfragen muss!!!


 Wer ist denn dein Bruder? Die Trialtermine werden hier doch nicht bekannt gegeben bzw. erst seit dem ich diesen Thread ausgegraben hatte. Heutzutage läuft alles über Wats Up (was ich nicht habe).


----------



## Typhi (5. März 2014)

Das ist die große Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bo-ph-mondeo (5. März 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> Das ist die große Frage


----------



## bo-ph-mondeo (5. März 2014)

Sei nicht so garschtich Bruderherz. Vor allem nur weil wir 30 bzw.ü.30 sind sind wir noch lange nicht alt,wie Du es hier im Forum geschrieben hast!!!Nur weiser!!!


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2014)

Pfff... ich bin auch Ü30.


----------



## bo-ph-mondeo (9. März 2014)

Norman und ich treffen uns um zwei an der Agip-Tankstelle für ne kleine Übungsstunde wer Bock hat ?!


----------



## bo-ph-mondeo (9. März 2014)

Halle Südstadt ,fahren von da aus weiter!!!


----------



## lucie (13. März 2014)

Hallo,

bin am WE mal wieder in Halle. Wenn ihr irgendwo rumgeistert, gebt doch bitte hier mal Bescheid, wann und wo ihr Euch trefft.

Danke und vorab schon einmal ein schönes WE

lucie


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. März 2014)

Ich fahr morgen Fr. 14.03. kurz nach 18:00 im Stadtpark. Ist zwar nicht mehr lange hell dann aber ich komm nicht eher aus der Arbeit.


----------



## lucie (14. März 2014)

Hi Nico,

heute bin ich leider noch nicht in Halle. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch etwas Sa ode So.

Trotzdem Danke für die Info.


----------



## sensiminded (14. März 2014)

Hi Nico, Jonas und ich sind vielleicht dann auch noch da. Ich fahre gleich hin.

VG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. März 2014)

Ich habs noch geschafft mit dem Sidehop. Bin grad nach Hause gekommen. War zwar dunkel aber wen juckts.


----------



## sensiminded (15. März 2014)

Da hast du aber noch lange durchgehalten.

VG Alex


----------



## EchoPure (28. März 2014)

Hey Nico und alle anderen.
Wir sind am Samstag ab 12 uhr und  Sonntag ab 10 uhr in Leipzig.

Grüße Kay


----------



## Typhi (28. März 2014)

EchoPure schrieb:


> Hey Nico und alle anderen.
> Wir sind am Samstag ab 12 uhr und  Sonntag ab 10 uhr in Leipzig.
> 
> Grüße Kay



Man sollte vtl. erwähnen dass das ein Trialgelände ist welches sich im Cottaweg befindet


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. März 2014)

Ich bin leider in Brandenburg am WE.


----------



## CSSMan (31. März 2014)

Hier die Fotos vom Sonntag im Motodom Leipzig
https://www.flickr.com/photos/derpixler/sets/72157643178205633/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (17. April 2014)

Ich bin gleich Last Minute im Stadtpark und fahr bis es dunkel wird.


----------



## sensiminded (17. April 2014)

Würde gerne auch fahren, aber mich hat eine dicke Erklärung erwischt. Viel Spaß dir.

VG Alex


----------



## Typhi (17. April 2014)

Hatte leider keine Zeit Nico. Wie sieht es denn Morgen bei dir aus?


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2014)

Heut geht bei mir nicht. Familiäre Verpflichtungen. Morgen?


----------



## CSSMan (18. April 2014)

Morgen früh wäre jut


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2014)

CSSMan schrieb:


> Morgen früh wäre jut


Für mich auch.


----------



## Typhi (18. April 2014)

Naja wie früh meint ihr denn? Also ich muss 12 Uhr auf Arbeit sein d.h. 7 Uhr Stadtpark ginge ;-)


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2014)

Geht bei mir auch.  Um 8 währe wahrscheinlich aber besser.


----------



## Typhi (18. April 2014)

Naja besser gibts nicht nur ja oder nein Nico. Ich würde mich auf 7.30 Uhr einigen


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2014)

Mal schaun. Wenn nicht, dann bist du halt 7:30 da und ich um 8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Typhi (18. April 2014)

Gleich so wieder ;-) aber ich glaube wenn wir nur zu 2. fahren wäre ich für Karstadt. Hast du da auch Lust drauf?


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> Gleich so wieder ;-) aber ich glaube wenn wir nur zu 2. fahren wäre ich für Karstadt. Hast du da auch Lust drauf?


Na dann bis dahin. Ich habe auch grad eine SMS bekommen (von wem weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ) der nach ner Trialsession morgen Vormittag fragte.


----------



## Typhi (18. April 2014)

Das war bestimmt Jonas, der wollte morgen in Leipzig trialen aber es ist kein Training, deswegen wollte er sich anschließen. Aber ich würde jetzt mal 7.30 Uhr Stadtpark fest machen und ansonsten kommst du halt später nach ;-)


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. April 2014)

Also Stadtpark? Dann bis gleich. Ich sag dem Unbekannten (War übrigens René) dann noch bescheid.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. April 2014)

Bin gleich für 2h im Stadtpark.


----------



## EchoPure (24. April 2014)

Hey ,
Ich würde mal ne Session am kommenden Sonntag ins Leben rufen.
Ich hätte Lust auf Innenstadt. 
Vielleicht kommen ja auch noch andere Leute aus der Umgebung. 
Wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen?

Grüße Kay


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. April 2014)

So ne kagge! Meine Frau hat Geburtstag am So. Ich kann nicht.


----------



## Typhi (26. April 2014)

Die erlaubt sich was Nico :-D aber wir drehen Morhen ab 11 Uhr ne gemeinschaftliche Runde an der Polyklinik in der Südstadt und dann mal schauen wo es noch hingeht. Also wenn du Lust hast komm rum.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. April 2014)

Videos? Fotos? Irgendwas? Gibts eigentlich ne FB-Gruppe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Mai 2014)

Morgen bin ich ab ca. 8:30 im Stadtpark. Vielleicht auch schon eher und je nach Wetter ca. 3h.


----------



## baschti (17. Mai 2014)

Grüße!
Nachdem ich die Erlaubnis ein Pkw im Straßenverkehr zu bewegen wieder erlangt habe  würde ich euch auch mal wieder besuchen kommen... Allerdings feiert n Kumpel am Samstag seinen Geburtstag (rein!)... Wann wollt ihr denn am Sonntag starten? **bitte nicht um 11, bitte nicht um 11**


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Mai 2014)

Na heut ist doch Samstag. Ich schrieb ja, dass ich gleich los geh. Muss nur noch die Familie mit Frühstück versorgen und dann bin ich ca. 8:00 im Stadtpark.


----------



## baschti (17. Mai 2014)

Schon klar, aber Kay hatte was von Session + Sonntag + Innenstadt + Leute aus der Umgebung geschrieben .. Da fühlte ich mich angesprochen


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Mai 2014)

baschti schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber Kay hatte was von Session + Sonntag + Innenstadt + Leute aus der Umgebung geschrieben .. Da fühlte ich mich angesprochen


Achso? Davon weiß ich nix. Da ich aber auch kein Watsup habe...


----------



## baschti (18. Mai 2014)

EchoPure schrieb:


> Hey ,
> Ich würde mal ne Session am kommenden Sonntag ins Leben rufen.
> Ich hätte Lust auf Innenstadt.
> Vielleicht kommen ja auch noch andere Leute aus der Umgebung.
> ...



..hat sich aber, wenn ich den Wetterbericht sehe, eh erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Mai 2014)

So schlimm ist das Wetter doch garnicht. Ich kann aber leider nicht fahren weil meine Frau meint, dass 1x am WE genug ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Mai 2014)

Da sich das Wetter ja bis jetzt noch nicht gebessert hat.... Kennt jemand einen überdachten Spot, wo man ein Paar Sachen üben kann? Meinetwegen auch Basics.


----------



## bo-ph-mondeo (29. Mai 2014)

Das alte Theater in Schkopau, was das X50 werden sollte , direkt neben dem Chrysler-Autohaus an der B91 gegenüber vom Buna-Werk-haupteingang.Da kann man am Autohaus parken und muss sich dann n bisl durch's Gestrüpp kämpfen bis in das Gebäude...da sind n paar Sachen...v.a.in dem grossen Saal.Aber nimm lieber n Besen mit da dort oft auch viel Glas liegt was aber schnell weg gekehrt ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Mai 2014)

Mh.... leider habe ich kein Auto...


----------



## sensiminded (29. Mai 2014)

Wir werden uns wohl so gegen eins noch irgendwo treffen. Wo genau steht noch nicht fest.

VG Alex


----------



## sensiminded (29. Mai 2014)

Also Nico, wir treffen uns um eins an der Poliklinik in der Südstadt. Kommst du hin? 

VG Alex


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Mai 2014)

sensiminded schrieb:


> Also Nico, wir treffen uns um eins an der Poliklinik in der Südstadt. Kommst du hin?
> 
> VG Alex


So ein Mist! Ich komm mal hin aber sicherlich seid ihr dann nicht mehr dort, wenn ich jetzt losmach.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Mai 2014)

Wann fahrt ihr denn am WE? Ich fahr morgen so gegen Mittag ein paar Stunden. Wo weiß ich noch nicht genau.


----------



## sensiminded (1. Juni 2014)

Ich werde heute wohl so gegen 1700 auf die Peißnitz fahren.

VG Alex


----------



## sensiminded (6. Juni 2014)

Morgen gegen halb zehn dabei Nico?

VG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Juni 2014)

sensiminded schrieb:


> Morgen gegen halb zehn dabei Nico?
> 
> VG Alex


Fuck! Ich kann erst am Nachmittag, da die neue Kette da erst kommt. Die Alte ist mir gerissen und ich will sie ungern nochmal verwenden.


----------



## sensiminded (6. Juni 2014)

OK. Mal sehen ob ich Montag Abend wieder Zeit finde zum trialen.

VG Alex


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Juni 2014)

Na ich fahr heute am späten Nachmittag und am Sonntag auch irgendwann. Mo. auch.

Kann mir mal einer per PN eure Watsup Gruppe geben? Ich weiß zwar noch nicht richtig wie das geht aber so bin ich auch auf dem Laufenden oder habt ihr noch eine FB Gruppe?


----------



## sensiminded (7. Juni 2014)

Hast du jetzt ein WhatsApp fähiges Gerät? Schicke mir per PN deine Handy Nummer und ich leite es an Kay weiter. Oder du gibst Kay direkt bescheid. Er fügt dich dann zur Gruppe hinzu. 

VG Alex


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Juni 2014)

sensiminded schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt ein WhatsApp fähiges Gerät? Schicke mir per PN deine Handy Nummer und ich leite es an Kay weiter. Oder du gibst Kay direkt bescheid. Er fügt dich dann zur Gruppe hinzu.
> 
> VG Alex


Nein habe ich nicht. Ich kann es aber über meinen Mac installieren. Außerhalb des Hauses habe ich eh kein Internet.


----------



## sensiminded (7. Juni 2014)

Zum Aktivieren musst du aber eine Telefonnummer angeben, auf die dann eine sms mit einem Pin gesandt wird. Und über die Telefonnummer bist du dann auch erreichbar. Nur eben aufm Mac.

VG Alex


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juni 2014)

Noch kein Watsup installiert. Ich fahr gleich noch in den Stadtpark.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Juni 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Noch kein Watsup installiert.


Fährt heut jemand?


----------



## EchoPure (15. Juni 2014)

also wir treffen uns heute gegen um 2 am Karstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Juni 2014)

EchoPure schrieb:


> also wir treffen uns heute gegen um 2 am Karstadt.


Na dann komm ich da wohl mal hin bzw. fahr gleich mal los. Kinder machen Mittagsschlaf und später kann ich nicht.


----------



## lucie (12. Juli 2014)

Ich zieh den Fred mal wieder nach oben... 
Wann und wo ist mal wieder jemand hier in Halle trialmäßig unterwegs?
Bin blutiger Anfänger, brauche Tipps und schau mir auch gern mal was ab.
Bin schon im fortgeschrittenen Alter aber ganz ruhig und pflegeleicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juli 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich zieh den Fred mal wieder nach oben...
> Wann und wo ist mal wieder jemand hier in Halle trialmäßig unterwegs?
> Bin blutiger Anfänger, brauche Tipps und schau mir auch gern mal was ab.
> Bin schon im fortgeschrittenen Alter aber ganz ruhig und pflegeleicht.


Ich fahr morgen, weiß aber noch nicht wann. 

edit: Wieso eigentlich Anfänger. Du hast doch dein Grünes schon ne Weile.


----------



## lucie (12. Juli 2014)

> edit: Wieso eigentlich Anfänger. Du hast doch dein Grünes schon ne Weile.



Nur weil ich ein "Grünes" habe (seit März), heißt es ja nicht, dass ich es schon kann. Anfänge sind da, aber doch eher rudimentär vorhanden.
Die letzten zwei Monate hatte ich wegen Wohnort- und Arbeitswechsel kaum Zeit, meine Fahrkünste zu erweitern. Daher "Anfänger".


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juli 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Nur weil ich ein "Grünes" habe (seit März), heißt es ja nicht, dass ich es schon kann. Anfänge sind da, aber doch eher rudimentär vorhanden.
> Die letzten zwei Monate hatte ich wegen Wohnort- und Arbeitswechsel kaum Zeit, meine Fahrkünste zu erweitern. Daher "Anfänger".


Alles klar. Ich schreib vorher rein wann ich wohin fahr.


----------



## sensiminded (13. Juli 2014)

Heute möglicherweise so gegen Mittag. Genaues steht aber noch nicht fest.

VG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juli 2014)

sensiminded schrieb:


> Heute möglicherweise so gegen Mittag. Genaues steht aber noch nicht fest.
> 
> VG Alex


Bei mir auch möglicherweise.


----------



## sensiminded (13. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre jetzt zum Karstadt. 

VG Alex


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juli 2014)

Komm auch gleich hin.


----------



## sensiminded (15. Juli 2014)

Wie sind gleich spontan im Stadtpark.

VG Alex


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Juli 2014)

Ich fahr heut so ca. 11Uhr in den Stadtpark.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juli 2014)

Für Kurzentschlossene. Ich bin in 10 min. hinterm Rewe in der Liebenauer Str.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Juli 2014)

Heute 18:00 an der Grabungsstätte Erich Kästner Str.


----------



## christoph1995 (17. August 2014)

Hi ich dachte mir grade so ich schreibe auch einfach mal was hier rein weil ich sonst keine trailer hier in halle kenne also ich habe heute am tabea Sportplatz welche gesehen und meine nummer mal da gelassen also hoffe ich einfach mal auf eine Rückmeldung 

Lg christoph


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. August 2014)

christoph1995 schrieb:


> Hi ich dachte mir grade so ich schreibe auch einfach mal was hier rein weil ich sonst keine trailer hier in halle kenne also ich habe heute am tabea Sportplatz welche gesehen und meine nummer mal da gelassen also hoffe ich einfach mal auf eine Rückmeldung
> 
> Lg christoph


Ich war auch so gegen 1 zugegen. Cool, dass noch einer dazukommt. Gibt übrigens schon ne Homepage:

trialplatz.de


----------



## Typhi (18. August 2014)

Und du wirst dich wundern wie viele es in Halle gibt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bo-ph-mondeo (18. August 2014)

jenau...sind so viele...wird fast schon wieder uncool


----------



## bo-ph-mondeo (18. August 2014)

Ne Scherz natürlich finds echt klasse...Daumen hoch


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. September 2014)

Ich fahr heute so ab 15 Uhr im Stadtpark. Vielleicht auch schon eher und dann bis open End.


----------

